# Kelty FALCON 4000 (Anyone own one)????



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Looking for first hand ownership and hopefully user of Kelty Falcon 4000 backpack.......????

(NOTE: I request no essays on the wonders of any other/different Packs......you own)


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I saw one listed on craigslist locally and considered buying it, but first I did some research.

Other than the fact its considered to be a heavy bag in relation to others, it was very well rated.

Hope that helps a bit.


----------

